# straight runner



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

This one started out as a resin pour that would have gone to waste. I chipped off a huge chunk while turning it in a metal lathe. After some re-shaping and more sanding in a smaller lathe, this is what I got. No name yet.....


----------

